# 2010 Commencal CG and Absolute SX



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The CG was thrown quickly together for the photo so no, "Hey, your doing it wrong" comments!

It's now Steel!!!!!










Let's see...what do you want to know? Chainstays are 16.5", top tubes are 20.9" and 21.7".


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Commencal need to sponsor me... now.  

Sick rigs mang!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll show it to you at Crankworx...and tell you details of your sponsorship.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> I'll show it to you at Crankworx...and tell you details of your sponsorship.


Sweet!... you coming out on Thursday to watch slopestyle qualifiers? Oh, I need to straighten my der hanger, can ya help? How much do those things cost? (bmx noob question, I know)


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

C.O.D. me an Absolute SX..... quick!


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

Saw that SX at Nationals. The BTI rep (Matt if I remember correctly?) said it was the only one in the states for another month. Anyone know if it ISCG compatible?

I am considering this as next year's 4X weapon.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The BTI rep is Mike. Joel I can fix your hanger...new one is about $20. On the mounts...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

So I saw it, and I want it...


----------



## snapgarrett (Mar 1, 2009)

orange one is sexy


----------



## vwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

I noticed that commencal has the 2010 bikes up already,
are there any msrp numbers for the cg and sx yet?


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

vwolf said:


> I noticed that commencal has the 2010 bikes up already,
> are there any msrp numbers for the cg and sx yet?


When BTI posts the bikes,call your LBS.


----------



## Vladimher (Jan 8, 2009)

I saw it at Nationals. SICK!


----------

